# ecommerce question: what shopping cart do big brand names like Calvin Klein use?



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

So I have been looking around and everyone talks about BigCartel and all of those ecommerce sites. Well, I don't want to use them because I feel it might make a brand name seem cheap, if you are trying to convey to potential customers that you are a trendy, higher-end, street-wear apparel company. 

I know having custom ecommerce sites can cost a lot to create from scratch... I have looked at MANY of them, and then looked well known companies checkout processes, like Calvin Klein (Calvin Klein - Shopping Cart -) and DC Shoes (DC Shoes - Shopping Cart). If you look at them, and if they are still there by the time everyone checks then and not times out... You can see how their ecommerce are similiar with little changes to personalize them.


Does anyone know what ecommerce software/site and what not those two companies are using? They seem the same, and DC Shoes also uses Google checkout, probably an add-on.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: ecommerce question*

The larger the company, the more likely their site is done either in-house or custom.

If you are looking for a certain look or functionality, you too may have to go custom.


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: ecommerce question*

It is not in-house. I think it is a software. There are to many similarities in their shopping carts for it to be in-house. 

As in there checkout page... Look at continue shopping... the categories are the same style and almost all the same. The promotional code area is the same. Click the link "How does my shopping bag work?" Which they both have on their sites. Both boxes once you click that site have the exact same 'customer service' message...

Can anyone find out what they are using for me? Obviously it is the same thing with little things here and there edited. I am sure I can find more major names using the exact same one.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: ecommerce question*

All shopping cart features are basically the same. What do these have that others you have seen don't? Just timing out?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: ecommerce question*

that could be Magento Enterprise,, kind of looks like it with some tweeks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: ecommerce question*



imindless said:


> It is not in-house. I think it is a software. There are to many similarities in their shopping carts for it to be in-house.
> 
> As in there checkout page... Look at continue shopping... the categories are the same style and almost all the same. The promotional code area is the same. Click the link "How does my shopping bag work?" Which they both have on their sites. Both boxes once you click that site have the exact same 'customer service' message...
> 
> Can anyone find out what they are using for me? Obviously it is the same thing with little things here and there edited. I am sure I can find more major names using the exact same one.


They are using GSI Commerce: E-Commerce Solutions and Services - GSI Commerce, Inc.


----------



## shopkeeperjim (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: ecommerce question*

I don't know what they use, but I have been using osCommerce for 4 years now. It is a smooth system that will let you take CC and process on your own machine or can use a gateway such as authorize.net. You need to be comfortable with psp, but there are books available and there is a great support group like this one that you can reach from oscommerce.com. The software and addons are free. You would have to pay for hosting, I like IXwebhosting.com because they have 24X7 live tech support. Someone always answers the phone. You would also have to pay for the gateway if you use one. I also like Endicia for shipping through the usps. reasonable plans and stealth postage available.
jim


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you Rodney. Can you tell me how you came up with that solution? I am just curious.


----------



## shopkeeperjim (Jul 14, 2010)

Could be the Calvin Klein logo at the bottom of their website


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

imindless said:


> Thank you Rodney. Can you tell me how you came up with that solution? I am just curious.


I have extra special sleuthing powers  Mostly it had to do with looking at the source of both websites.


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

Ha. Well yeah that probably helps to identify it. I did not spend time looking at the logos at all and it look like 4 switches of them to get to Calvin Klein but thank you VERY much for pointing that out! 

You guys are great!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

shopkeeperjim said:


> Could be the Calvin Klein logo at the bottom of their website


But then I'd have to know that website existed in order to even look for their logos 

I just looked at the source of the 2 websites the original poster linked to and looked up some whois information


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah very smart. I don't know why I didn't think of that. I was looking in the page source to see if I could find an external link directly to their services but that didn't help.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I have extra special sleuthing powers  Mostly it had to do with looking at the source of both websites.


I did that and came up empty, I guess I must have missed it or looked in the wrong place.


----------



## KimKman (Jul 31, 2008)

Both of these sites are using java server pages so written in java. They may have started from the same base package and then modified from there.

Many of the larger sites will do this. Start with a basic framework and custom program to build on top of it to suit their needs. Pretty much what you need to do today to play in the deep end. 

Although I am not real impressed with either site. Urls like
MENS VOLTAGE BOARDSHORTS - DC Shoes
just are not cool.

Ones like 
Dr Seuss Thing 1 t-shirt
are what is needed. Surprised to see some of the stuff I am on these big name sites.

The second with the good url for example was started from a base framework and has many years of custom coding built on top of it to get where it is today.

Good luck with your site!


----------



## chrismaddox3d (Oct 20, 2010)

If you can afford a custom cart go with it,
What we are doing a in house cart being built and moving away from zencart,
Along with a new site all in 1 deal,
The admin is what controls the cart and site anyways,
You got to know what you want really,


----------



## screenprinting (Sep 26, 2010)

From experience these remind me of magentos like freepeople.com, urban outfitters, and anthropologie also nike


----------

